# spoke shave recommendations?



## colsanders (Jan 23, 2012)

Hello all,
I am still fairly new into the world of woodworking but work as a carpenter on houses. I am looking into making a canoe paddle or two, and realized i don't have a spoke shave. I was wondering what you all have for this wonderful tool, and what ones i should stay away from.
Thanks!


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

this is almost like asking what car to buy.....

If quality / trumps budget, I would go lie nielsen or Varitas, both are high quality tool makers. (Ferrari) 

If you want to try to build your own. look into the kits from ron hock. I think veritas also has a kit. (corvette)

If your looking more for a user that has been around but gets the job done. look for vintage stanley's (dads Buick, or Oldsmobile 88).

I would stay away from the Groz line of shaves.. (pintos, and gremlins).

Just my thoughts.


----------



## hays0369 (May 3, 2011)

I have two Veritas (round & flat) I LOVE them and would not trade them for anything! well worth the few extra bucks


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Wema826 said:


> this is almost like asking what car to buy.....
> 
> If quality / trumps budget, I would go lie nielsen or Varitas, both are high quality tool makers. (Ferrari)
> 
> ...


+1

I'm partial to vintage though.


----------



## GoIrish (Jan 29, 2012)

hays0369 said:


> I have two Veritas (round & flat) I LOVE them and would not trade them for anything! well worth the few extra bucks


I had an easier time with the Veritas due to the two position adjustable "sole". Not sure that it the right term.


----------



## railaw (Nov 15, 2011)

I think I read, probably on here, that the Stanley 151 is, at least according to someone, the "best" spoke shave. Based on this admittedly sketchy report, I've been keeping my eye out for one. I will probably one get one initially. Anyone have further comments on vintage models?


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I have the Woodriver (veritas low angle knock off) and an old Cincinnatti (151 knockoff). I like the 151 knock off and actually would like to get the two new Pinnacle shaves that are based on the old Stanley designs. The 151 will hog off the material and the low angle shave cleans it up real nice. It took some getting used to not having read a lot or ever tried shaves the first time I used them. They are pretty intuitive and once you get the hang they are so cool! Definitely one of my favorite tool types.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

I have a Stanley 63 (round bottom) and a 151 (flat bottom). 

Both have served me very well but watch out for grain direction.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Like hand planes, no one tool can do all tasks.

I started with the Veritas Low Angle spokeshave. Good for many tasks.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=44834&cat=1,50230&ap=1

I then found I wanted other shapes for different tasks and so finally splurged for the Veritas flat, round (for inside curves) and curved (for outside curves) set. I love these.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=49142&cat=1,50230&ap=1

Another reply mentioned needing to pay attention to the grain. Very important, more than with hand planes. No chip breaker and if you are shaving into the grain it will tend to follow the grain and try and take off too much. Been there, done that.


----------

